# Recommend a Good Rooofer?



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a "really good" roofer in the western Wayne county area (Westland).. I have some major roof problems, including flashing, sofit and possibly some wood rot and want someone that does quality work and wont cut corners.. Its a custom built house wit a big roof and has a few reverse gables too.. I prefer to have the contractor himself be on the job too and not just his "i don't give a crap" crew :SHOCKED:

Thanks for any help
CB


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Try Urbas Bros. at urbasbros.com or 586-246-9969. They're not only friends of the family and most of the crew are Detroit Firefighters, but they did our roof in the fall 2013, & many friends of ours, and do excellent work. You'll probably speak to either Jeff or Mike, and if they can't do it, they'll refer you to someone very reputable. If you need any other info, please feel free to contact me........ Rich Magolan.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

I work for a roofing supplier in Detroit and know of several qualified roofers. Feel free to give us a call and we can point you in the right direction. And give u a price on material. 

Eastern Michigan Dist.
313 922 8000


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, sorry I didn't reply sooner.. I just have to wait until after the 4th of July due to family visiting.

Thanks again
CB


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

message ESOX. He has a connection with the best roofer around !

Roni Chacon - 313-802-0044

(trust me.....they did my house last summer)


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

codybear said:


> Can anyone recommend a "really good" roofer in the western Wayne county area (Westland).. I have some major roof problems, including flashing, sofit and possibly some wood rot and want someone that does quality work and wont cut corners.. Its a custom built house wit a big roof and has a few reverse gables too.. I prefer to have the contractor himself be on the job too and not just his "i don't give a crap" crew :SHOCKED:
> 
> Thanks for any help
> CB


Sounds like you know what you're talking about. You mentioned flashing. Lots of roofers give you a square foot estimate. They don't consider flashing, let alone step flashing! Ask a kid that does roofing about step flashing. and he won't have a clue. If you have dormers, and runs that splash against a wall, I would have a sit down talk with the contractor. Let him know you want step flashing and a good job. Trying to get a shingle guarantee is a fart in the wind.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Another thing I would do is take vacation time. Get a lawn chair out an watch them, if you know what you want. Make sure they do it right! You're paying! Step flashing is a lost art. Not many do it any more. Most contractors say you don't need it. I disagree, although I'm not a contractor.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

If you have dormers that fall on the main roof you need step flashing. Dormers need flashing tucked under siding on the down fall. I went through 3 guys until I found a guy I trusted.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

I work with esox and yes Roni is a great roofer and a great guy. We recommend him to everyone.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Kirkman17 said:


> I work with esox and yes Roni is a great roofer and a great guy. We recommend him to everyone.


Since you recommend him, explain what step flashing is for the less informed. In the most simple way. Who's Roni?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Kirkman17 said:


> I work with esox and yes Roni is a great roofer and a great guy. We recommend him to everyone.


They're all great guys when you hire them. Again explain step flashing for us ill informed. Do you take off the siding going up the dormer to tuck the flashing in? Is this included in the estimate? Or do you later charge for doing unforeseen circumstances? Just asking. To the OP , get all this considered.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

2508speed said:


> Sounds like you know what you're talking about. You mentioned flashing. Lots of roofers give you a square foot estimate. They don't consider flashing, let alone step flashing! Ask a kid that does roofing about step flashing. and he won't have a clue. If you have dormers, and runs that splash against a wall, I would have a sit down talk with the contractor. Let him know you want step flashing and a good job. Trying to get a shingle guarantee is a fart in the wind.





2508speed said:


> Another thing I would do is take vacation time. Get a lawn chair out an watch them, if you know what you want. Make sure they do it right! You're paying! Step flashing is a lost art. Not many do it any more. Most contractors say you don't need it. I disagree, although I'm not a contractor.





2508speed said:


> If you have dormers that fall on the main roof you need step flashing. Dormers need flashing tucked under siding on the down fall. I went through 3 guys until I found a guy I trusted.





2508speed said:


> Since you recommend him, explain what step flashing is for the less informed. In the most simple way. Who's Roni?





2508speed said:


> They're all great guys when you hire them. Again explain step flashing for us ill informed. Do you take off the siding going up the dormer to tuck the flashing in? Is this included in the estimate? Or do you later charge for doing unforeseen circumstances? Just asking. To the OP , get all this considered.


You seem to have a very high opinion of your knowledge. take the time to explain it yourself if you know so much. Who the hell do you think you are demanding other people take the time to answer your little quiz???
Did you also have them roll ice and water up the wall?
Well, DID YOU????
Why or why not???

Step flashing is not a "lost art", it may be something that you think makes you sound like you are the Oz of roofing but it is basic Roofing application. The instructions for step, counter and apron flashings are on every bundle. We sell step flashing with darn near every job, but this is a roofers supply that sells to contractors, not Lowes. LOL.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW Roni is THE man. His crew is such a well oiled machine that they get there, are set up and half the roof in the dumpster before someone talks. They know what they are doing and they do it every day. Quite the system. They just did my sister in laws 28 square ranch, 8 square out building, two layer tear off. In, and out in 7 hours even with some unforseen decking replacement. All new chimney step and counter and apron flashings, etc etc. She couldn't believe it because others were telling her 2-3 days. Clean up is so complete you would never know they were there.
Best guy I know for roofing. And a hell of a nice person as well.


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

ESOX said:


> You seem to have a very high opinion of your knowledge. take the time to explain it yourself if you know so much. Who the hell do you think you are demanding other people take the time to answer your little quiz???
> Did you also have them roll ice and water up the wall?
> Well, DID YOU????
> Why or why not???
> ...


Hey ESOX, take it easy on 2508Speed!
I'm sure he has been in the roofing business for 35 years, has sold millions of square feet of material, been taught buy "old school guy's", climbed on more roofs to show people where their installation failed than can be counted as well as obtaining thousands of hours of training to keep up on the latest technology. Oh wait, thats you!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The local roofing suppliers know who the good roofers are, Esox is a roofing supplier he knows who is good and who is not.

I got a laugh out of the whole stepflashing argument, it's pretty basic stuff.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

polaris500 said:


> Hey ESOX, take it easy on 2508Speed!
> I'm sure he has been in the roofing business for 35 years, has sold millions of square feet of material, been taught buy "old school guy's", climbed on more roofs to show people where their installation failed than can be counted as well as obtaining thousands of hours of training to keep up on the latest technology. Oh wait, thats you!


2508Speed also said..... he thought Mrs Obama was kind of attractive:yikes:

After that, I call in question to his judgement.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Great reply ESOX. Just got to remind some of these guys that on shingles " THE GRANULES GO UP ":lol:


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm sure your highly educated yourself on the subject with all that lawn chair training you have. I was just trying to help someone out by recommending a good contractor who won't screw you over. Step flashing can be very basic and if your dealing with guys who don't know how to do it maybe you should've asked for some referrals yourself.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Step flashing? That's like roofing 101.


----------

